# New member need some help identifying pre-war bike



## Bostonian1976 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi all- I picked this up two days ago and would like some help identifying age/make if possible


Coaster brake is a New Departures Model A, two piece crank, wooden rims, Bfgoodrich 'safety bicycle tire' and 'Pennsylvania Sturdy Stud mfd by Pennsylvania Rubber Company' on the back. Of course these could have been replaced by I can't find reference to a Sturdy Stud later than 1917. This is post-cleaning. It was majorly barn-fresh!

























Oh and here's my old '36 Raleigh since I figure this crowd would appreciate it!


----------



## Bostonian1976 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Blue*

I washed the bike a bit more and a really great blue color
has emerged on the head tube extending back over the top tube. Looks original to me


----------



## Bostonian1976 (Mar 11, 2011)

62 views and no comments?


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 11, 2011)

We're stumped?


----------



## Bostonian1976 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok. 

If I can provide any other details that may help I'd be game

Below bottom bracket on frame says "PATD Nov 23 1888" and fork has holes for wheel instead of slots...


----------



## Bostonian1976 (Mar 12, 2011)

I cleaned up the pedal that was on it - looks like 1898-1900 vintage to me, as does every other component on the bike.




mid-cleaning of the hub


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 12, 2011)

Neat machine!  The earliest date I've found for a New Departure Model A is 1906.


----------



## Bostonian1976 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks!

This great old bike catalog from 1900 references a New Departure hub but I don't think it's in the hourglass shape that mine is. 

I've read in a few places that the first new departure was 1898

http://www.archive.org/stream/bicycleaccess00riceuoft#page/27/mode/1up


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 12, 2011)

That is the original New Departure coaster in the catalog- it was made by the Corbin Screw Company that went on to make Corbin hubs.  New Departure split off for some reason, and lasted until the late 1950's making coaster hubs.  Take a close look at the catalog picture- that hub is set up for straight-pull spokes!


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 12, 2011)

i am a novice, but i can tell you that you are in the ballpark.if its a block type chain it is probably pre 1900, regular inch pitch roller after 1900. bars seem early as well as the pedals (torrington #1)  http://www.speedplay.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=pedalmuseum.quill 
i have some bikes from the period between 1899 and 1915 and they all seem to have the Hole in the front forks instead of the slot. Most of mine have ND model A's from that period. its real hard to find  info on the bikes from that period with out the headbadge, especially if there is no great big difference in design. unless there is a specific patent number on some part that you think is orignal to the bike.
chase down the patent number and you might get somewhere. The headbadge hole spacing/orientation might help. it did with my pierce that i got in similar, but slightly worse condition.


----------



## Bostonian1976 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks!  Chain is block type. Was there a certain year that most manufacturers switched over to roller?


----------



## Bostonian1976 (Mar 13, 2011)

okay I finally got the patent date right 

It's a little hard to read

November 13, 1888 is the patented date below the bottom bracket


----------



## Bostonian1976 (Mar 13, 2011)

Actually there's another number - probably just a serial number right?

It starts with '98..'    Would it be that obvious?


----------



## Bikephreak (Mar 15, 2011)

I am not an expert, just a guy that likes bikes. The rim with the two gold(?) pinstripes looks like it might be from Columbia. The rim with the carmine stripe, might be from Davis (some Daytons came similar to this). The locking nut on the headset looks possibly Columbia as do the bars. I would think it started as one of those marks, but I don't know. Just have some fun!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 18, 2011)

I would guesstimate it to be between 1905 and 1910. Can't figure out manufacturer...


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 18, 2011)

a guy here had a frame with some patent numbers on the bottom bracket. he did some research and found out who did the casting/stampings for the frame. I don't think he ever found out what brand bike it was, but he did find out some good stuff. 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?11962-Need-help-with-ID


----------



## Kris Blake (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't believe no one can tell you what this is! I have been a member for less than 10 minutes and it's easy!!!
The answer is: BAD ASS!  
Enjoy...


----------



## pelletman (Mar 19, 2011)

NOT Columbia


----------



## Bostonian1976 (Mar 20, 2011)

pelletman said:


> NOT Columbia




Thanks. Any ideas? The fork crown is distinctive


----------



## Bostonian1976 (Mar 28, 2011)

Bump for identification help


----------

